# احمي بياناتك



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*ستنجح في جهودك لحماية بياناتك بالتأكيد إذا قمت بمهمتين الأولى هي التعرف على أنواع المخاطر وطريقة التعرض أو الإصابة بها والثانية هي تعزيز ترسانة الحماية في أنظمة الكمبيوتر لديك سواء كانت برامج مكافحة فيروسات أو غيرها من البرامج. فلا تكفي كل البرامج إذا كنت لا تعرف بالضبط نوع الخطر وكيفية مواجهته حين يهاجم بطرق مبتكرة وخبيثة، ففي أي لحظة قد يصدر تبليغ عن أحد برامج الحماية يستدعي استجابتك بصورة واعية ومتأنية له. لذلك فإن أول خطوة ذكية هي عمل نسخ احتياطية من بياناتك "الغالية" أو المهمة.
ويبدو أنه لا يوجد انتصار حاسم في السباق المحموم أو المعركة الدائمة التي تستدعي استعدادا لا يتوقف بين مطوري الفيروسات ووسائل الحماية منها. فكلما توفرت منتجات تؤمن حماية من الأخطار المعروفة من الفيروسات والبرمجيات الخبيثة، سرعان ما يقوم الخبثاء من مخترقي الأنظمة تفاديها بطريقة أو بأخرى. وكلما أضيف اسم ملف خبيث إلى قواعد بيانات منتجات حماية البيانات والأنظمة كلما ظهرت أسماء جديدة كل يوم. ولذلك عليك أن تكون في أهبة الاستعداد دوما، وفي أحدث جولة للفيروسات والبرامج التجسسية وما شابهها تبرز طرق خطيرة تجعل من اكتشاف الفيروسات أمر عصيا حتى على المتمرسين من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر في بعض الأحيان. ولكن تجنب الإصابة هو أمر سهل أيضا ولا توجد برامج سحرية تقوم بتثبيت نفسها تلقائيا، فلا بد من خطأ يرتكبه المستخدم ويستغله أحد الخبثاء الرقميين لتثبيت برامجهم، فقد يكون ذلك من خلال زيارة موقع موبوء والنقر على وصلة أو نافذة إعلانية صغيرة، وأحيان تكون عملية النقر أو عدمه في الوقت والموضع المناسبين هي قضية حيوية لتجنب الإصابة. إذ يكفي أحيانا أن تغلق إعلانا منبثقا لتصاب ببرنامج تجسسي. تحتاج معرفة متى تنقر أو لا تنقر إلى خبرة وتمرس.

1- لدى تراجع الأداء ووجود مؤشرات لنشاط غريب في الكمبيوتر لا تعتمد على مدير المهام بالنقر على ctrl+alt+delet، بل توجه لمعلومات النظام system information، ثم software environment و running tasks. ستجد هناك أسماء المهام النشطة. فمثلا، قد تظهر في مدير المهام عملية لمهمة مشروعة من ويندوز وهي csrss.exe، ولا يتاح لك إغلاقها من هناك بينما يكون في الواقع هناك فيروس يظهر بذات الاسم ولا يدرجه مدير المهام بل ستجده في قسم معلومات النظام.

مجانا من مايكروسوفت

تقدم مايكروسوفت برنامج إزالة للبرامج التجسسية وهو Microsoft AntiSpyware والذي لا يتولى فقط إزالة البرامج التجسسية بل استعادة الوضع التلقائي لإنترنت إكسبلورر في حال أصيب بملحق عنيد أو أي تعديل مزعج في عمله. يمكن تنزيل البرنامج من الموقع المختصر:**http://tinyurl.com/7x6ry** وقد كان مذهلا في سهولته وقوته في اكتشاف أكثر من 20 برنامج تجسسي لم تكتشفها البرامج الأخرى مثل أدوير وسباي بوت. يتيح برنامج مايكروسوفت استرجاع إعدادات إنترنت إكسبلورر في حال حدوث إصابة، أو ''اختطاف'' للصفحة المرجعية أو تغيير أحد المواقع لملفات أو إعدادات معينة.
تقدم أداة مايكروسوفت حماية وتحديثات متواصلة إلى جانب الوصول إلى إعدادات إنترنت إكسبلورر مثل أشرطة الأدوات وتطبيقات أكتيف اكس وكل المواضع المعرضة لتطفل الفيروسات. ويتجاهل ملفات كوكيز التي تستخدمها المواقع لحفظ معلومات تسرع الوصول للمواقع على العكس من برامج أخرى مثل Spybot و Ad-Awareوالتي تعتبرها خطرا وهي ليست كذلك.
كيف تدخل البرامج التجسسية إلى الكمبيوتر
الطريقة الرئيسية لدخول البرامج الضارة إلى النظام هي من خلال ما يسمى النوافذ المنبثقة Browser PopUps التي تستغل تقنية ActiveX controls المصممة أصلا لبعض المهام المفيدة بملفات تنفيذية لكن يتم استغلالها للأذى في متصفح الإنترنت. ويكفي القيام بنقرة واحدة للإصابة بفيروس أو برنامج تجسسي حيث يتم تنزيله على شكل متحكم اكتيف اكس ActiveX control فورا بعد النقر على الوصلة أو النافذة الصغيرة.
تجنب إغلاق النافذة المنبثقة من زر "إغلاق" Close Here بل انقر حرف إكس X في زاوية النافذة أو انقر على شريط العنوان في النافذة مع الضغط على زري Alt-F4.
ولإلغاء أو تعطيل عمل دايركت إكس كليا في إنترنت إكسبلورر توجه إلى 
Tools | Internet Options 
ثم انقر زر Security
واختر Custom Levelوحدد خيار"طلب" Promptلكي يستأذن منك قبل تنزيل أي أدوات اكتيف إكس من المواقع، أو اختر تعطيله Disable لمنع تثبيت أي منها.
تجنب فتح مرفقات البريد الإعلاني
يستعجل الكثيرون في فتح المرفقات وكأنها ستحمل لهم كنوزا رقمية لم يحصل عليها أحد من قبل، فمعظم المرفقات التي تأتي مع البريد الإعلاني أو البريد الوارد من مجهولين هي ملفات ضارة تشبه ملفات ActiveX controls الضارة التي تقوم بتثبيت برامج خطرة أو فيروسات تفتح ثغرات في النظام أو تدمر البيانات أو حتى أن بعضها يقوم بتشفير كل الملفات وحمايتها بكلمة مرور في وجه صاحبها الأصلي لتصبح ملكا لمخترقي الأنظمة. ومن الضروري أن نعيد نصيحة ضرورية هنا وهي لا تفتح ملفات مرفقات البريد الإلكتروني من مصادر غير موثوقة تماما حتى لو كان عنوانها من صديق تعرفه أو كان عنوان موضوعها يحمل وعودا بالثراء أو صورا لأجمال نساء الكون (هل تصدق مثل هذه الحكايا أصلا؟)
وقد أصبحت عملية المحافظة على سلامة وأمن الكمبيوتر عند الاتصال بالإنترنت، تتطلب درجة عالية جدا من الحرص والاستعداد فالأخطار المتربصة بأي كمبيوتر من الإنترنت أصبحت تأتي بأشكال وطرق عديدة ومركبة، فهناك الفيروسات بأنواعها المتنوعة والبرامج التجسسية وأدوات اختطاف الصفحة الرئيسية أو برنامج التصفح.
وكلما كانت العمليات التي تقوم بها بالإنترنت حساسة كلما زادت الحاجة للمزيد من الحيطة، فإذا كنت تشتري من الإنترنت مستخدما بطاقة إئتمان أو دفع بطريقة أو بأخرى تستدعي إدخال معلومات هامة، فلا بد من الحرص والتأكد من حلو النظام من برامج تجسس تسجل ما تطبعه من كلمات مرور أو أرقام سرية.
هناك سببين رئيسيين يجعلان كمبيوترك هدفا للصوص وهما إما بحاجة يائسة وبائسة للنقود أو أنهم يسعون لبيانات ومعلومات شركتك أو شخصك. والسبب الأخير هو أشد خطورة لأن ذلك قد يكلفك عملك لتسريب معلومات حساسة تخص العمل. فإذا كنت تهتم لحفظ بياناتك بعيدا عن المتطفلين فاختر نظام تشغيل آمن مثل ويندوز 2000 أو إكس بي 2000 بإصدار المحترفين لأي منهما لأنه يقدم حماية عند الدخول إلى النظام وحماية على مستوى الملفات والقدرة على تشفير البيانات. وإذا كنت تعمل بأي من ويندوز ميلنيوم أو 98 أو 95 فسيتمكن من يسرق كمبيوترك أن يصل فورا لكل شيء.*

*الحماية الفيزيائية
إن تعليم الكمبيوتر الدفتري بصورة دائمة لجعله موسوما بحروف غير قابلة للإزالة وتجمع اسم شركتك وعنوانها ورقم هاتفك سيزيد من فرص استرجاع الكمبيوتر إذا فقدت في فندق أو سيارة أجرة أو في مكان عام آخر، كما أ، ذلك سيمنع اللصوص العابرين من بيعه بسرعة مما يجعله هدفا غير مرغوبا فيه.
لا ترمي ببطاقة تسجيل المنتج التي تحوي أرقام النظام التسلسلية فقد اعتدنا على رمي كل دليل المستخدم وكل الوثائق التي تأتي مع الأجهزة الإلكترونية رغم أنها ستكون مفيدة جدا لوفقدنا إحدى هذه الأجهزة. تخيل مثلا أن تسجيل كمبيوترك الدفتري مع الشركة المصنعة سيزيد فرص عثورك عليه في حال أرسله اللص للصيانة. كما يفيدك تدوين الأرقام التسلسلية وحفظها في مكان آمن. ففي حال فقدانه أو سرقته سيكون لديك دليل قوي لتحديده دون شك.
لا يضمن استخدامك للمزايا الاعتيادية في الكمبيوتر الدفتري حماية لبياناتك. هناك أجهزة لإقفاله بكابل خاص. ويتوفر في معظم الأجهزة في السوق قفل خاص Universal Security Slot (USS) يمكن ربطه بكابل به قفل خاص أو بجهاز إنذار في الكمبيوتر الدفتري. رغم أن ذلك لن يصمد طويلا في وجه اللصوص المتهورين إلان أنه سينّفر بعض اللصوص الذين قد يستغلون غفوة أو كبوة لك خلال سفرك. هناك شركات مثل تارغوس Targus وكينغستون Kensington تقدم منتجات حماية وأمن للكمبيوترات الدفترية مثل قفل منفذ الفيديو والتي تقاوم محاولات فكها والعبث بها بعد ربطها بمنفذ الفيديو في الكمبيوتر ولا يمكن فكها بدون إدخال أرقام محددة مع كابل فولاذي و يتراوح سعرها بين 25 و60 دولار.
كما أن قواعد الحضن Docking stations التي يتم تركيب الكمبيوترات الدفترية عليها في المنزل أو المكتب هي وسيلة جيدة للحماية عند تثبيتها بصورة دائمة على المكتب مع قفل تثبيت إضافي. وتتوفر أجهزة إنذار للكمبيوترات الدفترية مثل جهاز Defcon 1 Ultra من شركة تارغوس وهو نظام إنذار ضد السرقة يعمل بالبطارية وله كابل حماية وقفل بأرقام مركبة وفتحة للقفل لإدخالها في فتحة خاصة في معظم طرز الكمبيوتر الدفتري وإنذار صوتي بشدة 105 ديسبيل وكاشف حركة motion sensor مع تحكم بدرجة الحساسية. وسيحظى اللص بمفاجأة العمر عند محاولة قطع الكابل أو عند تشغيل كاشف الحركة لأن صوت الإنذار بشدته العالية سيجعل من الجهاز يستحق 65 دولار.
كما يتوفر في السوق أجهزة حماية مختلفة مثل أجهزة كشف الحركة وأجهزة الإنذار التي تحقق شعبية ورواجا كبيرين إلى جانب أقفال القرص الصلب. هناك أيضا أجهزة التعريف الحيوي Biometric identification التي يمكن تركيبها في الكمبيوتر الدفتري وتتيح لك جعل بصمتك وسيلة فريدة للدخول إلى النظام بدلا من كلمة المرور، ويمكنك الحصول على هذه بأسعار تبدأ من 40 دولار وما فوق من شركات مثل ليسار وتارغوس وكينغستون.

نصيحة المجلة
ننصحك بإعداد كلمة مرور لبيوس لأنها فكرة ممتازة لمنع سرقة البيانات، وتقوم بعض شركات الكمبيوتر بتقديم خطط حماية أقوى من خلال كلمة مرور البيوس. ولكن يبقى عليك معرفة طريقة إعادة تغيير كلمة المرور من خلا لمعرفة الشركة المصنعة لبيوس لأن بعضها يقدم حماية مزدوجة تجعل من فك القرص الصلب وتشغيله بكمبيوتر آخر غير مفيدة لأن كلمة مرور البيوس ترتبط بالقرص الصلب. ونصيحتنا لكلمات المرور هي : يحتاج المستخدم أحيانا لعشرات كلمات المرور إنما يلزمه اثنتين للاستخدام اليومي المتكرر، ولا يجب أن تكون كلمة المرور معقدة بحيث يصعب تذكرها، وإلا لكان العمل بالبورصة أسهل! ولاختيار كلمة مرور مناسبة لا بد من اختيار كلمة هجينة تجمع بين كلمتين مألوفتين أو أكثر بحيث لا تتوفر في القاموس (الإنكليزي طبعا) كما هي، ولا يمكن لأحد تخمينها ولا يمكن ربطها بالمستخدم بأي شكل كاسم بلده أو لقبه إلخ. يحتاج اختيار هذه الكلمة بعض الابتكار، فمثلا يمكن التفكير بعبارة غريبة ومضحكة لهذا الغرض (اسم فيلم أو لعبة أو أي عمل مفضل لديك) طالما أنك ستتذكرها على أنها كلمة مرور هامة. لنقل أنك اخترت عبارة (القطط لا تحب الأولاد) cats hate boys ، عليك بإزالة الفراغات منها واستبدال حرف a بالرقم 3، أي رقمك المفضل، كأن تكون ثاني أو ثالث ولد في العائلة وهو أمر لن تناساه بسبب "اضطهاد" أو "تدليل" الأخوة الأكبر منك لك،على سبيل المزاح، ليكون لديك (c3tsh3teboys)، ولإضافة بعض الأمان يمكن زيادة علامة الاستفهام? في أول أو آخر العبارة لجعلها أقرب إلى سؤال: لماذا تكره القطط الأولاد. يمكنك التفكير بأي اسم لتوليد كلمة مرور شبيهة بتلك مع إضافة حروف كبيرة. اعتمد على برنامج مثل RoboForm الآمن لتخزين كلمات المرور وتوليدها تلقائيا وملء الاستمارات (من الموقع **http://www.roboform.com**) وإّذا أردت كلمة مرور ثانية للاستخدام اليومي يمكنك اختيار عبارة سهلة كأن تكون جواب لكلمة المرور الأولى (وهي سؤال عن القطط)

كما ننصحك بفك البطاقات من مختلف الأنواع مثل بطاقات الذاكرة أو بطاقات بي سي PCMCIA لأنها هدف سهل للسرقة إلى جانب استهلاكها لطاقة البطارية ورفعها للحرارة بدون فائدة *



*ملطوش:big 


*


----------



## Michael (18 ديسمبر 2005)

واو على اللطشة

ياريت ما تحرمنا من اللطشات دى

بس لطشات لا توجع
هههههههه

شكرا


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

من الان فصاعدا, ماي روك و اللطشة اليومية في منتدى الكمبيوتر و الانترنت ههههه


----------



## basbosa_3omry (8 يناير 2006)

يابوبببببببببببببببببببببببببب   100 100


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*رائع يا روك*
*الف شكر ليك افدتنا جدا*


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2006)

مرسي الك


----------



## meme85 (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا لك يا روك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة , ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## free coptic (6 أكتوبر 2006)

*ربنا يعوضك اخي*


----------



## mr.hima (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخ روك على معلوملتك المفيدة ......بس المشكلة عندى فى الرابط اللى انت حتيطة بتاع برنامج المضاد للاختراق لشركة ميكروسوف مش شغال


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

ميرسى


----------



## mahy (9 مارس 2007)

ثانكسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## mecho777 (16 مارس 2007)

روعة


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

متاز جدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mecho777 (22 مارس 2007)

جميل بس طويل


----------



## totty (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احمي بياناتك*

جميل ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: احمي بياناتك*

*سلام ونعمه *
*شكرا ماى روك على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده *
*الرب معك ويبارك حياتك*


----------

